# Technical Cadet Course PAK Army Test Prep Material and pattern.



## Hamzu

Practise Mcqs for Technical Cadet Course..
1.Intelligence
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1NbEtXO3KY2bQmKiXA2J2ayu4aLB5S_9W
2.Chemistry
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1DYxptgIIcIXfMXauhNm_YFJfQfA4TU8U
3.Maths
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1GXVjjqNhK55vQZR9rFgcIdFOw3e6kCw3
4.Physics
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1FbVUxx-85KBp16-0DEjLTs2eFsm3YxvP
5.English
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=10R-bq7BigEEHAp6PM3L9F9rrMDnyoGi1
6.Personality test

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## dr rizwana

very helpful details guidance. Jazak Allah
just one thing I would like to ask for my son , is there initial test also include GK as well???


----------

